# How to defeat my fear against cops?



## alexmoss8432 (5 mo ago)

Hey guys! I am totally afraid of cops and always suffer from panic attacks while seeing cops. What can be done about this?


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't break the law.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Stop watching main stream media. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Try to get your info from another source not here before you write a story for the Globe…..


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Seek assistance from any of several community resources providing health services, including counseling.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Don’t EVER go outside.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

alexmoss8432 said:


> Hey guys! I am totally afraid of cops and always suffer from panic attacks while seeing cops. What can be done about this?


Trolling police forum websites seems like a good start..

… might I recommend Officer.com or leoaffairs.com as well?


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

You could always come out of your shell and simply say hello or good morning/afternoon as you are passing by or what not.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Stop digesting the mainstream media would be a good start.

Many police departments now have “coffee with a cop”, where you go to a local coffee shop and can sit down with an officer to discuss whatever you like.

This isn’t meant to be sarcastic or demeaning at all, but if you’re afraid to interact with a police officer in a public place in the light of day, you should probably seek therapy, you may have Specific Phobia.






Specific Phobia


Specific phobia is an intense, irrational fear of something that poses little or no actual danger. Although adults with phobias may realize that these fears are irrational, even thinking about facing the feared object or situation brings on severe anxiety symptoms.




www.nimh.nih.gov


----------



## aricmichael (Nov 22, 2016)

alexmoss8432 said:


> Hey guys! I am totally afraid of cops and always suffer from panic attacks while seeing cops. What can be done about this?


I’m going to assume you’re being genuine.. 
coffee with a cop, ask for a ride along or a tour of the department. Go to community events where local police are taking part in. Additionally you should seek out professional help and get to the core of the problem.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

alexmoss8432 said:


> Hey guys! I am totally afraid of cops and always suffer from panic attacks while seeing cops. What can be done about this?


What lead to you being “totally afraid of cops?” Just curious…


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Tango_Sierra said:


> What lead to you being “totally afraid of cops?” Just curious…


I'm guessing we're not going to see the OP again. If that's the case I'm not taking this as a serious post so my answer is sleep with one.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Guess the ”cops” got to him…


----------



## Macop2020 (Sep 29, 2020)

alexmoss8432 said:


> Hey guys! I am totally afraid of cops and always suffer from panic attacks while seeing cops. What can be done about this?


Stop listening to the corrupt media and politicians, oh, and don't break the law!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

alexmoss8432 said:


> Hey guys! I am totally afraid of cops and always suffer from panic attacks while seeing cops. What can be done about this?


Why are you asking a MA forum from Brazil? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Favelas are like Boston.


----------

